# Swedish: är grammatiken rätt



## papper

Etanol är både miljövänlig och praktiskt om vi jämfört med bensin och diesel. Men det kräver ett stort etanolprudktion om vi driver Sveriges bilar på etanol, eftersom kommer  det från vete och kräver mycket energi för att odlas.


----------



## jonquiliser

papper said:


> Etanol är både miljövänligt och praktiskt om vi jämfört med bensin och diesel. Men det kräver ett stort etanolproduktion om vi ska driva Sveriges bilar på med etanol, eftersom kommer  det från vete och kräver mycket energi för att odlas.



Jättebra!


----------



## María Madrid

"eftersom kommer det" ? Eftersom det kommer, skulle jag säga.

Man kan väl också säga "det krävs en stor etanolproduktion".


----------



## jonquiliser

Gokväll María!

Jupp, ska ju vara "eftersom det kommer" och "krävs", vad virrigt att missa det!

Man kan nog säga "en stor etanolproduktion" också, kanske till och med låter bättre i meningen ifråga.


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

jonquiliser said:


> Gokväll María!
> 
> Jupp, ska ju vara "eftersom det kommer" och "krävs", vad virrigt att missa det!
> 
> Man kan nog säga "en stor etanolproduktion" också, kanske till och med låter bättre i meningen ifråga.


 
Hej jonqui, konstruktionen *det krävs en stor etanolproduktion* är definitivt att föredra!

/Wilma


----------



## jonquiliser

Wilma_Sweden said:


> Hej jonqui, konstruktionen *det krävs en stor etanolproduktion* är definitivt att föredra!



Hmm, vet inte varför _det krävs stor etanolproduktion_ låter bättre i mina öron...


----------



## Polyglota

Hej!
Jag röstar på "en stor etanolproduktion" här, men ingendera är fel. Den hårfina skillnaden kan vara att "stor etanolproduktion" förutsätter att man har någon sådan över huvudtaget, medan "en stor etanolproduktion" först introducerar möjligheten att framställa etanol. Man betonar kanske lite annorlunda också. I "en stor etanolproduktion" ligger stark betoning på sista ordet, men i "stor etanolproduktion" mer på "stor". Eller är jag pedantisk?


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

Polyglota said:


> Hej!
> Jag röstar på "en stor etanolproduktion" här, men ingendera är fel. Den hårfina skillnaden kan vara att "stor etanolproduktion" förutsätter att man har någon sådan över huvudtaget, medan "en stor etanolproduktion" först introducerar möjligheten att framställa etanol. Man betonar kanske lite annorlunda också. I "en stor etanolproduktion" ligger stark betoning på sista ordet, men i "stor etanolproduktion" mer på "stor". Eller är jag pedantisk?


Pedantisk får man visst lov att vara! Jag sökte på nätet efter liknande konstruktioner och menar tvärtom att man sätter dit "en" om man vill betona substantivets egenskap. Jämför: "Det krävs en fin balklänning om man skall gå på Nobelfesten". I etanolexemplet "låter" det dessutom bättre därför att s möter s: "krävs stor" flyter sämre än "krävs en stor". 

Om man får vara ännu mer pedantisk, så har etanol n-genus i svenskan, med -en som suffix i bestämd form, således måste man skriva:  "...om vi ska driva Sveriges bilar med etanol, eftersom *den* kommer från vete..."

/Wilma


----------



## Polyglota

Det du tar upp här sist är något som av många anses som en s.k. hyperkorrektion. Det är full acceptabelt att behandla substantiv i "naken" form som neutrum. Redan Wellander i sin Riktig svenska godtog det, och sedan dess kallas fenomenet vanligen för "Pannkakor är gott". Det är alltså inte fel att syfta på etanol med "det" och att säga att det är "miljövänligt".


----------



## jonquiliser

Hej Poly!

Tror du nog kan ha rätt ang. "en stor etanolprod." vs "stor etanolprod."

Och tack också för det här intressanta inlägget (#9)!


----------



## Lugubert

papper said:


> Etanol är både miljövänlig och praktiskt om vi jämfört med bensin och diesel. Men det kräver ett stort etanolprudktion om vi driver Sveriges bilar på etanol, eftersom kommer det från vete och kräver mycket energi för att odlas.


Ett försök:

Etanol är både miljövänligt och praktiskt om vi jämfört med bensin och diesel. Men det krävs en stor etanolproduktion om vi ska kunna köra Sveriges bilar på etanol, eftersom det bränset kommer från vete, och den odlingen kräver mycket energi.

(Etanolen är både miljövänlig och praktisk ...)


----------



## María Madrid

Bräns*l*et.


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

Polyglota said:


> Det du tar upp här sist är något som av många anses som en s.k. hyperkorrektion. Det är full acceptabelt att behandla substantiv i "naken" form som neutrum. Redan Wellander i sin Riktig svenska godtog det, och sedan dess kallas fenomenet vanligen för "Pannkakor är gott". Det är alltså inte fel att syfta på etanol med "det" och att säga att det är "miljövänligt".


Hoppsan! Du syftar på "miljövänligt och praktiskt" (predikatsfyllnad), men jag klagade på kongruensen i slutet av meningen "...etanol, eftersom *den* kommer från vete".  Här tyckte jag att den syftade på etanolen som kom alldeles före, och då lät det konstigt med "det". 

Ännu ett nytt förslag, således: 
Etanol är både miljövänligt och praktiskt om vi jämför med bensin och diesel. Men det krävs en stor etanolproduktion om vi ska kunna köra Sveriges bilar på etanol eftersom detta bränsle kommer från vete, som kräver mycket energi för att odlas.


----------



## Polyglota

"Etanolen .... den kommer från vete" är OK, men vill man ha "etalon (i naken form) .... den kommer från vete" låter man nog sitt ordningssinne bedra språkkänslan. Men om man vill tillfredsställa båda instinkterna kan man ju, som du har gjort, skriva om det så att det inte blir några konflikter. Det är ofta en klok lösning. Däremot är jag inte säker på logiken - varför "eftersom"?. Det är väl en nackdel, inte en orsak att etanol görs på energikrävande vete. Kanske hellre "och"?


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

Polyglota said:


> Däremot är jag inte säker på logiken - varför "eftersom"?. Det är väl en nackdel, inte en orsak att etanol görs på energikrävande vete. Kanske hellre "och"?


Funderade själv ett ögonblick på denna logiska kullerbytta som funnits med hela tiden, men bortsåg från den eftersom originalfrågan var om grammatiken var rätt.  Jag ville i det läget inte lägga ytterligare sten på bördan genom att ifrågasätta tankegången också. Men visst, "och" låter mer logiskt än "eftersom", såvida man inte tänker sig att vi måste producera extra etanol som skall driva de energikrävande jordbruksfordon som behövs för att producera vetet som skall bli etanol... 

/Wilma


----------

